# Homemade TANGLE FREE Trotline Organizer - my PVC idea..



## captain belly (Oct 10, 2018)

Everyone has their technique of keeping their drop lines from getting tangled. The most common I’ve seen and done over the years, is to simply hang the hook end around the rim of a bucket. However, the clip ends will soon tangle and cause a mess as well. I came up with a solution that has saved me a lot of torment. I used this most of the summer, and will be making more sets. Hope this helps everyone else out. Here's how to make it: https://youtu.be/lVRz3E5BLnk


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 11, 2018)

Pretty slick set up and nice video. I can see where this would save a lot of time otherwise spent untangling gear. Adding the seat and fanny pack makes it even better! Unfortunately, as near as I can tell, trotlines are not allowed in California.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 11, 2018)

I don't use trot lines, but, ........that was one of the best, slow, concise, clear explanations that I've seen on anything on YouTube. Well done. 

95% of the YT "explanations" are messed up with too loud, or too soft, volume, and crappy songs that no one, who is interested in the project, should have to listen to. 

We've got a guide here who has some great stuff to say, but he films all of his programs with the bright morning sky behind him. He is but a shadow. You wonder if he ever watches his own films.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 11, 2018)

I don't understand why so many have "title pages" with background music that seems to go on forever. Supposed to be artistic I guess. Or even worse, are the ones with 3 minutes of useless background talk and 1 minute of actually showing the subject of the video. 

Capt Belly - Looks like we may have just hijacked your thread!  But really just saying your videos are very well done.

Edit: I hate auto-correct!


----------



## captain belly (Oct 11, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Capt Belly - Looks like we may have just hijacked your thread!  But really just saying your videos are very well done.



HEY! You guys just made my whole day! Glad you like my idea and the way I present it!


----------



## captain belly (Oct 11, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> ..... Unfortunately, as near as I can tell, trotlines are not allowed in California.



Seriously!!!??? I had no idea of such crazy rules. California really does have some 'unique' regulations. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 12, 2018)

captain belly said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Unfortunately, as near as I can tell, trotlines are not allowed in California.
> ...



Yeah, we got our fair share of craziness. The regs say in so many words that legal fishing consists of holding or closely attending a rod or hand line with no more than three hooks. So, I suppose you could have a three hook trotline as long as you stay in the vicinity so you can say it is "closely attended". But use a jug and I think the warden will be writing the ticket.


----------



## handyandy (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice I like it I might have to make one, I tend to do pole/limb lines more often. Don't set a trotline that much, I tend to get all the kitties I need to fill my freezer just running pole/limb lines. Occasionally do run a trot line, great vid. What area do you live in I'm like you I couldn't imagine not being able to run a trotline or some limb lines. Some states are really strict about live bait idaho you can't use live fish for bait.


----------



## captain belly (Nov 3, 2018)

handyandy said:


> ...... What area do you live in.....



I live in central Missouri. I'm about a mile from a boat ramp on the Missouri River. My usual routine is for me and my son to go out on a Friday after work and set one 25 hook trotline and 12 bank poles, and check them the next morning. It's been a slow year for most people. With the weather changing, I've put my fishing stuff away and I'm focusing on deer season right now. I have enough catfish to last until next year for sure. With this new organizer that I came up with, I'm planning on making some for short-lines next year. Maybe a couple buckets that hold two 10 hook lines and some 6 hook lines. Glad you like my idea. It's definitely made my life a lot easier, and trot lining more fun.


----------

